# Buck Board Bacon, 1st smoke in over a week. I missed this place! Q-View



## teeznuts (Sep 25, 2011)

I took the wife on a weeks vacation but started some BBB and a belly curing a few days before leaving. As much as I love vacations I actually missed the threads from my SMF family and I really missed smoked food. We took a cruise out of Jacksonville that fed us well, but nothing was smoked.

2 days ago I took out the BBB, soaked it, rinsed it and got the pellicle forming. Cold smoked for several hours with my WONDERFUL AMNPS using cherry pellets. Later I slowly added heat until the pieces had an average IT of 135. Let it rest and then sliced it up yesterday. The 2 butts started out at a total weight of just under 19 lbs. When all was said and done I ended up with 12.5 lbs of yummy BBB.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks great!  I'm due for another BBB round myself.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 26, 2011)

I have one more pack in the freezer.

Got to get to Sam's.

Yours looks perfect! Nice job!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome Job!!!

You just can't make BBB look any better than that !!!!

Carousel Bound for sure!!!!

Outstanding BearView Too !!!!

Thanks Teez,

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 26, 2011)

Ahhhhhh!

More BBB

FANTASTIC COLOR!

Todd


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 26, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> *Awesome Job!!!*
> 
> *You just can't make BBB look any better than that !!!!*
> 
> ...


*X2 I need to try that!*


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice looking BBB.
Going to try this soon.


----------



## alaskanbear (Sep 26, 2011)

That does it!!!   Did my first CB and it was fantastic, been hesitant about doing  BBB, BUT, you got me going, thats gotta be my next endeavor!  Thanks for the lovely and delicious looking Q-Views!

Rich


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 26, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> *X2 I need to try that!*







jrod62 said:


> Nice looking BBB.
> Going to try this soon.







AlaskanBear said:


> That does it!!!   Did my first CB and it was fantastic, been hesitant about doing  BBB, BUT, you got me going, thats gotta be my next endeavor!  Thanks for the lovely and delicious looking Q-Views!
> 
> Rich


What are you guys waiting for????? One BBB smoke and you'll be hooked! So will your friends, family and neighbors which will keep you making it every couple weeks like I have to.


----------



## alelover (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks great . I will try it some day but I got to do some jerky and CB and pastrami and almonds and more cheese first. I got to brew some beer too. Just not enough time in the day.


----------



## slownlow (Sep 27, 2011)

man looks great.  Love the color.


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 27, 2011)

Great color amazing BBB this is a great job


----------



## automan88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Great Qview that looks delicious!!


----------



## chef willie (Sep 27, 2011)

Outstanding job....gotta do some of those....congrats on the banner


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 27, 2011)

I gotta agree with everyone else, fantastic color. I still have yet to try it myself, but you sure make it look easy?


----------



## alaskanbear (Sep 27, 2011)

Quote:Originally Posted by *teeznuts*  





 







What are you guys waiting for????? One BBB smoke and you'll be hooked! So will your friends, family and neighbors which will keep you making it every couple weeks like I have to.

Pork prices for loins are 2.99 lb, and for shoulders are 2.79 lb.  Gotta wait for the cooler winter temps to set in so the prices will come back down to normal.

Rich


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 27, 2011)

AlaskanBear said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *teeznuts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch!!! $2.79 for shoulder is ridiculous! Costco's out here sell boneless for $1.99 lb. I feel your pain.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh wow

            Wow

                  Dat Looks WOW

 Karl


----------



## daveomak (Sep 27, 2011)

Teez, evening..... Beautiful pelicle... that is what makes a beautiful piece of smoked meat... Beautiful smoke.. Must be TBS.. I do believe you have mastered the fine, ancient art of smoking meat...   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 27, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Teez, evening..... Beautiful pelicle... that is what makes a beautiful piece of smoked meat... Beautiful smoke.. Must be TBS.. I do believe you have mastered the fine, ancient art of smoking meat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, I recently started placing my meat directly in front of a large fan to get the pellicle forming. In my opinion this works better for me than sticking in the fridge like I used to do. It also seems to be a much quicker process. I can definitely tell a difference. Thanks for noticing.

Also I have to give MAJOR CREDIT to the AMNPS that Todd produces. It has taken my smoke to a whole new level. I can't say enough about what a great product this is.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 29, 2011)

I have to say evertime I come to the site I marvel at your pics on the carosel!!! Great Job!!


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 29, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> I have to say evertime I come to the site I marvel at your pics on the carosel!!! Great Job!!


Thanks Bomber I appreciate that.


----------



## tommerr (Oct 1, 2011)

When you say BBB, is there a specific cut of meat detailed?


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 1, 2011)

tommerr said:


> When you say BBB, is there a specific cut of meat detailed?


Its a bacon made form pork butt/shoulder


----------



## hmcm (Oct 2, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!  Nice work!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

looks awesome  nice work.


----------



## andrew82 (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome color!!


----------



## tommerr (Oct 3, 2011)

Please detail your salt soak/cure or what you are doing.

Thank you

Tom


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Oct 3, 2011)

looks nice well done


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Oct 3, 2011)

looks great


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 3, 2011)

tommerr said:


> Please detail your salt soak/cure or what you are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use Morton's Sugar Cure to cure my meats. I weigh the meat after it's trimmed and the bone is removed. Per Morton's directions I use 1tbsp per pound of meat. The meat goes in the fridge to cure for 10 days normally but this time I was out of town so it was closer to 2 weeks. When the curing time is up I take the meat and rinse off the surface of each piece then I place each piece in a large cooking pot filled with cold water and let them soak for an hour to remove any excess cure/salt flavor prior to smoking. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## tommerr (Oct 4, 2011)

Teeznuts,

I'm learning and thank you. Does this mean a solution or do you use this as a rub?

Tom


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 4, 2011)

tommerr said:


> Teeznuts,
> 
> I'm learning and thank you. Does this mean a solution or do you use this as a rub?
> 
> Tom


I apply the cure directly to the meat like a dry rub. There are some that add the cure to liquid and make a brine to soak it in. Here is a wet cure/brine recipe from Pops, who has a background in the meat industry http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine  .  I guess wet or dry is just personal preference. I've made a wet cure/brine for jerky but my bacon and canadian bacon has always been used as a dry cure.


----------



## bobbygee (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow! nuff said.


----------



## upsman (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful man! makes me hungry just looking at the pics! Thank You!


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 9, 2011)

upsman said:


> Beautiful man! makes me hungry just looking at the pics! Thank You!


Pleasure is all mine!


----------



## smokin - k (Oct 14, 2011)

Great BBB! My goodness I have looked at these photo's probably 10 time since it hit the carosel... Doesn't get old one bit.... Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## sound1 (Oct 15, 2011)

now I'm really hungry for a BLT


----------

